# "Unknowns" Winner



## Baron (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations to Ghost, who scored the most votes in the "Unknowns" challenge.  He gets the Laureate title for this month, as well as a one month FoWF subscription, and gets to suggest the theme for the next challenge.


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Ghost.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 12, 2012)

You were a shoo-in with your piece, Ghost, which was my immediate first choice upon voting. Congrats for a well deserved win, love!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you so much, candid petunia, Chester's Daughter, and everyone! It's an honor!


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations Ghost! You wrote a well-deserving piece.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Congratulations Ghost! You wrote a well-deserving piece.



Thanks, Nick!


----------



## apple (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, I loved it, Ghost.  It was so full and visual and mysterious.  Congratulations, well deserved.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 13, 2012)

apple said:


> Wow, I loved it, Ghost. It was so full and visual and mysterious. Congratulations, well deserved.



Thank you, apple!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 13, 2012)

congrats on your well-deserved honor


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations Ghost, well deserved win.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you astroannie and Gumby!


----------



## Marty (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to read "ghost", but I am new to this thread. how do you find the poems and how do you submit your own?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Marty.  Just click on the 'Poetry Challenges' forum, then go down to the thread that says this:

*January Challenge - "Unknowns"*  Or just click this link.

I'm afraid that this challenge is over, but we will have another one as soon as the winner chooses a topic for the next one.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually, I have already chosen the next topic. Baron said it should be posted soon.:grin:


----------



## stellar (Feb 23, 2012)

Woah! Yup, Ghost, congratulations! Superb poetry!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thanks*



stellar said:


> Woah! Yup, Ghost, congratulations! Superb poetry!



Thank you, stellar.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations Ghost. A worthy winner.


----------

